# The loss of video webcast functionality is now complete



## dbaps (Jul 25, 2007)

Well I knew this day was coming, that my auto downloads through download manager would stop working. But I was told by technical support that my podcasts would be added to the HOTLIST. However, it now seems that Tivo has removed the functionality for webcast auto-downloads, including the webcasts in the search engine, and no way of easily adding the shows I watch to my Tivo. I don't understand why Tivo did this...I pay the same amount of money as everyone else. Tivo brags about their great search engine that finds Netflix, Amazon, OTA tv, etc., but no Web television. 

Perhaps the audience is so small that this functionality does not matter to Tivo. Or perhaps I'm not familiar enough with the functionality of my Tivo and I can easily record my web shows from the Twit network. But if I'm right, for me it's a sad day. I suppose starting a thread for all people that DO CARE about this functionality is a waste of time? How many people would sign it? I just can't remember Tivo actually taking away functionality like this from their product.

Even if the shows do make it over to the HOTLIST, we will then start getting double commercials, one set from the web channel, and one from Tivo.

Finally, what are the best choices out there to replace this lost functionality? Right now I just auto-download to my tablet and cast my shows to my tv. If that is now the best we can hope for it is a sad day.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

When did this happen? I thought some of my podcasts hadn't shown up in awhile but hadn't had time to see what was going on.

Edit: Just check TiVo's web site and it does appear they have removed all web videos. This really sucks. Streaming is a real pain for me and having these videos auto download onto my TiVo was a real big plus. 

Not sure how TiVo spins this one to be anything other than TiVo deciding to remove a long time feature.


----------



## dbaps (Jul 25, 2007)

Tech support told me this was coming when the hotlist first went up. What was that, maybe a month ago.

The auto downloads stopped on Monday. If you click on any of your shows in download manager, the screen will slide left, go dark, slide right, then redisplay your list. I have 19 shows in my download manager list and none work. The functionality has been blown away. I was told this would happen. My biggest issue is that they have nothing to replace it right now. That's just wrong. It's like watching sports 90% of the time and then losing the whole genre from the television.

The things that I will miss is how well the auto download worked. No hiccups, video and audio were almost always perfect. Chromecast isn't like that for me. Can we start a thread to bring this stuff back? I know, fat chance...

+1 right here...


----------



## Time_Slip (Dec 10, 2013)

I used this video download feature for 5 shows. Spent a couple hours over the last few days trying to figure what I did wrong. No warning, just missing videos. Tivo couldn't just put a warning in the download manager about no longer supporting downloads or that they moved it to another app.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

except the vids are not even there in the Hotlist!


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Back when a bought an Apple TV I found out how it could access podcasts, I never downloaded another one on a Tivo after that If you have slow connection speeds most video podcasts download to the internal memory when you call them up on a ATV. Podcasts no longer suck up room on my Tivo's, they have plenty other things to record.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

Add me to the list of people not happy with this change.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

and there is me....almost 10 years owning a tivo, I decided to start using this feature when i finally upgraded to a Roamio yesterday.


----------



## Dennis Meinert (Mar 26, 2015)

I've been a loyal TiVo user since 2001 and I prefer to watch video podcasts via my TiVo. It really stinks that they took this functionality away without asking and involuntarily. None of the service updates I've received over the years have ever offered a choice and there's never been a way to "roll back" a service update, which I would do in a heartbeat. I don't care if those of us who (used to) load podcasts to our TiVos (were) few in number. To up and delete a functionality with no warning speaks volumes to the attitude of TiVo's management. I don't think I'll be ditching my TiVo any time soon, but as of today I'm looking for a replacement.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have two entries in the Download Manager. Is there any way to delete them?


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

LI-SVT said:


> Add me to the list of people not happy with this change.


Add me as well. I wondered why my subscriptions to CNET and TWiT programs had stopped downloading. This has worked for years,
I certainly preferred having the latest videos show up in My Shows just like regular programs. I never saw a message from TiVo that they were removing this functionality.
It's a big loss for me and I'll certainly mention it on the next Advisors survey that I get.
I did buy a Roku 3 last year but what I liked about TiVo was the subscription to shows and having the latest ones show up, usually overnight.
Bummer!


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

I, too, am highly annoyed. Not so much that they changed things (get off my lawn!), although I really do miss being able to just Search for a show and have it appear in the My Shows... no having to open up a separate app and hope its back/forward navigation is the same as the main Tivo watching a show navigation (can the new hotlist remember where I was in a video if I exit and come back)?

But:

1. ZERO notice or communication with customers that this was coming. It just... stopped. It broke, sort of, then broke the rest of the way.
2. Even in the new HotList app, a lot of the videos simply aren't there, at least, not that I can find. I see one TWIT show listed, and that's it.


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

CybrFyre said:


> I, too, am highly annoyed. Not so much that they changed things (get off my lawn!), although I really do miss being able to just Search for a show and have it appear in the My Shows... no having to open up a separate app and hope its back/forward navigation is the same as the main Tivo watching a show navigation (can the new hotlist remember where I was in a video if I exit and come back)?
> 
> But:
> 
> ...


I didn't even see one TWiT show listed, must have missed it. The beauty of the web video subscriptions was the same as it is for recorded shows, i.e. I didn't have to look. Windows Weekly, TWiT, and all of the CNET shows just appeared. Want to sample a new show, just add it.

The functionality has been there for years so why remove it now w/ no notice or explanation? I can't believe they had to pay for the content as some is still available in Hotlist and Roku has access w/o paying.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

Add me to the list of disgruntled users who has used this functionality for years. Shame on TiVo for not at least making us aware of the fact that they were dropping this feature. For a company that prides itself on listening to it's customers needs and wants this certainly doesn't mirror that notion...


----------



## jhhyde (Dec 31, 2001)

TiVo also is dropping Amazon interface on Series 3 HDs.

Another way to force people to give up their Series 3 I suppose.

Used to like this company, not so much for some time now, the trend downard continues.


----------



## pgdave (Mar 22, 2014)

If you want you ability to download web videos restored, please complain to Tivo. Here is a link:

http://www.tivo.com/contact-us

or call support at 877-367-8486


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pgdave said:


> If you want you ability to download web videos restored, please complain to Tivo. Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/contact-us
> 
> or call support at 877-367-8486


Done--thanks for the update and info. Amazing to delete such a valuable feature, especially when TiVo itself is marketing heavily to cord-cutters.


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Done--thanks for the update and info. Amazing to delete such a valuable feature, especially when TiVo itself is marketing heavily to cord-cutters.


Done here, too. Let's hope that over the next few days people who used this valuable feature notice that their shows aren't being downloaded any longer and complain to TiVo.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

fr @TivoSupport: OnePass affected a lot of web videos unexpectedly, so it is definitely something we are looking at. (no ETA to fix)


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

CybrFyre said:


> fr @TivoSupport: OnePass affected a lot of web videos unexpectedly, so it is definitely something we are looking at. (no ETA to fix)


i.e. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Tho, from an advertising standpoint, they kinda needto fix it sooner rather than later... since, after all, they are trying to just about be the all in one box (web videos/vidcasts, podcasts, pandora/spotify-ish stuff, paid hulu/amazon/netflix, and actual bonified tv).


----------



## mstrumpf (Jul 29, 2010)

Web videos have been a bit of a hit or miss item for a while. Many are just not available anymore, and the system never really kept up.

With the newer units that I think handle more formats of video, I would have hoped that more web videos would now work, not less and then none.

I always thought that this was a great feature.

I don't want to go into an app and search for a video. I want content I like to show up in My Shows and after I watch it I delete it. When ever I use an app or Youtube, I am always wondering, "Did I already watch that?" 

I'd really love a program that keeps track of what I have watched regardless of where or on what. It's not really that hard, I've had podcatchers that did that on my computer and phone. I use feedly now to track my rss feeds including for here. I used newreaders for usenet in the 90's. I'd wish someone would figure this out and it would be great if Tivo would do it for video.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Response from TiVo support this afternoon, as to the discontinuance of video downloads:



> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with questions on pod casts.
> 
> We are aware of the problem and are looking into it. We have not announced any discontinuance of them at this time.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I had a *bunch* of them stop working in the past week.. AFTER I had the new OS upgrade for weeks at least.. Unless there was also an upgrade to the 'final' version.

But about a week ago, many of them stopped working. A few are still working, e.g. "All CNET HD Video Podcasts" is still updating, as of yesterday at least..

I admittedly _watch_ them on my iPad mostly, but have kept downloading on both, since once in a while _each_ would catch ones that the other missed. (my iPad is osmetimes out of Wifi range, and I think the Tivo doesn't update as often as it could..)

So yes, I think we need to give feedback..


----------



## dschwartz (Sep 16, 2001)

Feedback sent!

Removing them without notice is unconscionable.

This was one of the most convenient extensions to the TiVo service, and I used it daily with many subscriptions!! Did they not know how important this is to their user base? I fill out "TiVo Advisors" surveys monthly and have NEVER been asked about this.

TiVo, please bring back this functionality!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

For me, I actually prefer them on my phone. I use Pocket Casts and can listen to them anywhere I am and can cast them to my TV using Chromecast. TiVo's support of web videos has always been strange and not very complete. I wish they would either kill it, or actually implement a real interface for managing it.


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Response from TiVo support this afternoon, as to the discontinuance of video downloads:


I received the same response. I don't know if they are stalling or completely unaware that they've disabled this functionality. Makes you wonder.


----------



## dschwartz (Sep 16, 2001)

Now when I select "Video on Demand"/"Video podcasts" (SD menus), I see a message at the top:

"Sorry, Video Podcasts are no longer available. We thank you for using this service in the past."

Looks like our only option is

http://www.tivo.com/contact-us


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

rainwater said:


> For me, I actually prefer them on my phone. I use Pocket Casts and can listen to them anywhere I am and can cast them to my TV using Chromecast. TiVo's support of web videos has always been strange and not very complete. I wish they would either kill it, or actually implement a real interface for managing it.


I can watch them online or on my Roku. But one big advantage to TiVo was that they downloaded and appeared w/o having to search. The other is that by having a downloaded show rather than a streamed one, you can easily FF or use the 30-sec skip to get by the commercials or parts of the program that aren't of interest. With streaming, you don't see the skipped parts going by and then you have to wait for the stream to catch up where you are.

Having videos that are handled just like regular TV shows is a big advantage, IMO.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

dschwartz said:


> Now when I select "Video on Demand"/"Video podcasts" (SD menus), I see a message at the top:
> 
> "Sorry, Video Podcasts are no longer available. We thank you for using this service in the past."
> 
> ...


 I wonder if that is what was really going away... The old video on demand in the sd menus, which was kind of a separate app, anyway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marlond (Dec 23, 2004)

I was also disappointed to see that my webcast videos were not downloading. I noticed it after a few days. When I saw that they no longer appeared under the download manager. I switched from the HD menus to the SD menus and they were still there. I resubscribed to all of my C/Net videos and that worked for a few more days. I noticed yesterday that the videos were no longer downloading and that the menu items had been deleted from the SD menus as well.

*If you haven't gotten that second update yet you may still be able to catch the last few episodes of a show before they are gone for good.* If I find another work-around I'll be sure to post it here.

I've been through this before with Tivo. First with iTunes streaming, then with Tivo Desktop for the Mac. I'm not a bit surprised by this and I doubt that our disappointment with Tivo will have any effect on their decision.

I love my Tivo and all the great things it does. However, I don't watch sports so I dropped cable service a few years ago. More of my favorite content is available online. I don't think Tivo will be able to offer me a compelling reason to upgrade once this Tivo becomes outdated.

I have lifetime service for my Tivo so I can't complain too much about changes they make in an attempt to gain new subscribers or to make their cable partners happy. But I think smart TVs will catch up to Tivo, Roku the other boxes eventually. We all have an ecosystem of online content (Apple, Android, Amazon etc.) and we'll be more and more likely to side with equipment makers who support it.

I've had my lifetime service for three years and the quick math shows that it's just started paying for itself. Sometimes I wonder if I'm not part of a wave of subscribers who've been onboard since the Christmas that Tivo was released who've upgraded from series one to two to premiere and they know the complaints will be minimal from our group of grizzled veterans of the TV set-top box wars.

Hey it beats the hell out of Time Warner.


----------



## marlond (Dec 23, 2004)

So far here's what I have been able to come up with. If you have a mobile device that can run the YouTube app you can pair the Tivo and that device with your account. You'll have to have a YouTube account to do this.

Find your show(s) in the YouTube app on your device and add them to your subscriptions. The shows will now show up in the subscriptions menu in the Tivo's YouTube app. From there you can watch them by choosing from the menu.

Of course they won't show up in My Shows so you'll have to remember to go to YouTube when you want to watch them.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

when i noticed my downloads were missing, i tried to access the podcasts in the download manager, and was immediately bounced back into tivo central. it's not a deal breaker, but it would be nice to have them return.


----------



## marlond (Dec 23, 2004)

I gave my two cents to Tivo through their feedback page. After getting worked up over this and cooling down I decided to get logical about the situation. Content providers depend on ad revenue to support their shows. I've been watching webcast for years without the distracting ads you get on YouTube or the content providers streaming homepage. Maybe the providers just aren't interested in supporting Tivo's free model of providing their content? Bandwidth cost money and the free ride maybe over.

For those of you who can find your shows on the YouTube app I just wanted to point out that you can send any YouTube video up to the Tivo with the tap of the stream button in the upper right corner.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Twit does not get revenue from and stated publicly distaste for preroll ads. Their revenue model is in show advertising.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I had the feeling that this was going to happen, based on the slightly odd and legalistic reply that I received from TiVo when I had inquired yesterday or the day before ("We are aware of the problem and are looking into it. We have not announced any discontinuance of them [podcasts] at this time."), but this all seems like a Mickey Mouse and weenie way to go about matters, assuming that downloads have been discontinued. Just sayin', TiVo . . . .


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Videos aren't listed on the tivo.com portal anymore either. So I'm guessing it's done too.

https://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.webvideos.page

It was convenient when it worked, but it was never a great implementation. Not only was Tivo unresponsive to us, they were unresponsive to partners like Rev3 and you had to go through hoops to subscribe to a working feed when the SDUI wasn't an option on the Roamio. They didn't want to babysit it, so they didn't give a crap. They're probably fine letting an aggregator app handle it.


----------



## bluefoggyday (Feb 26, 2010)

So I used to be able to transfer videos to my TiVo via the application Vuze. It appears that is no longer working. I'm assuming this is similar to what you all are talking about in this thread? 

I wrote to TiVo and told them that if they've removed this option, I'm going to sell my TiVo and move to other methods of watching TV. I've been a TiVo user for a LONG, long time.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Guess I will need to hook up my roku to watch my CNET videos.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

+1 very upset, as well. Among all the cited advantages and CONVENIENCE of TiVo's podcast download model is that the PQ was superior to what I was getting via Roku's CNET channel on my 50Mbps downstream ISP. It was always so grainy, but CNET via TiVo was clean as a new window HD.

FWIW, all podcast accessibility has been killed on the S3 models. TiVo's message on the podcast page of the DVR is clear stating that podcasts are no longer available and it recommends upgrading to a Romio. TiVo's attitude to those with perfectly functional S3's who are NOT affected by MPEG4 is for all of those people to just buy a new Roamio at a laughable discount. Tom Rogers is a #$&*$. It's clear TiVo is preparing is "exit strategy" to which he alluded not too long ago, as TiVo patents are coming to and end and TiVo only has REAL deals with tiny MSO's and TiVo is still being led around by the ring in its nose by Comcast, et al (the REAL MSO's) having already been cut off at the knees by DirecTV.

So, Tom takes away one of the features that provides TiVo is status as the "One Box" or its advantages of other DVR's. Strange: Dish ADDS Netflix accessibility to its Hopper with Sling's and TiVo TAKES AWAY the legacy model podcast via TiVo.

The TiVo model of delivering podcasts was so superior to ANY other method (and we all still get sputtering video and frozen frames as we stream because the backbone or edge routers are at their limits making even 100Mbps downstream irrelevant) it was one of the joys of owning a TiVo. If Tom doesn't' fix this, then it really is a crappy attitude to the RETAIL owners of TiVo who have spent the MOST money on its products while all the time TiVo was licking the bum of MSO's and this is what we get for our incredibly HIGH investment in TiVo with multiple boxes, Minis, Steams, etc. and those awful pricing shchemes for OTA and all but Lifetime, but even Lifetime requires a personal loan to achieve.

We shall wait to see what happens, but I have a feeling a business agreement has been reached with HotList, so we may be waiting a really long time. This really is a big step down for TiVo. TiVo has gone down quite a bit in my estimation.


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

An excellent point about video quality. I was "forced" to watch Windows Weekly on my Roku this week after TiVo pulled web videos. The quality was definitely sub-par even though I have a 60Mbps connection. It looked better on YouTube so that may be my platform of choice going forward. The real loss for me is CNET HD videos. Since these are not usually shows but rather product reviews, car stories, etc. I never knew what all might be there but TiVo downloaded it all and I could easily watch or delete the content. Now I'll have to scroll through all of the latest episodes and stream what I want to watch.

When I bought my Roku 3 over the holidays,I wondered if I'd use it for much since TiVo's subscription model was so superior. Now I guess I'm glad I have it.


----------



## dschwartz (Sep 16, 2001)

My first clueless response from TiVo support this morning:



> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support!
> 
> I am sorry to hear that the video podcast information is not populating currently. Any available video podcasts should still be accessible through the TiVo Central > Find TV, Movies, & Videos > Web Video Hotlist menu. If you are not currently seeing a specific podcaster or channel listed, these may have been removed by the broadcaster from TiVo devices. You can determine this by reaching out to the broadcaster directly.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to contact TiVo today and definitely contact us again if you have any further inquiries. Have a great day!


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks like Tivo also killed the RSS option from their tivo.com site as well.

Despite having several different ways to access podcasts, I still prefer Tivo download for video.

Would pyTivo server be a good workaround as long as I manage the video download with a PC?

Maybe I will just get used to Chromecasting, but I still find myself reaching for the Tivo remote to pause or FF.


----------



## RonH (Apr 19, 2002)

Most every posts above reflects my disgust as well with the apparent discontinuation of this feature. +infinity!


----------



## dschwartz (Sep 16, 2001)

Today's Customer Support response was even weirder (and not consistent with what we're all seeing):



> We have received word today that your Web Video Hotlist is no longer available to you, We apologize for any inconvenience.
> 
> * "Starting on March 26th 2015, Video Podcasts available on Premier and Premiere4 Retail DVRs on SDUI and on Series3 DVRs will be going away"
> Any Podcasts previously downloaded will be still available for playback.
> To get new podcasts on Series4 DVRs please use Web Video Hotlist from the HDUI menus under Find TV and Movies.


----------



## Bongo (Mar 21, 2015)

TiVo customer support spelled "Premiere" incorrectly?


----------



## dschwartz (Sep 16, 2001)

Bongo said:


> TiVo customer support spelled "Premiere" incorrectly?


Yep. Copied and pasted!


----------



## RonH (Apr 19, 2002)

dschwartz said:


> Today's Customer Support response was even weirder (and not consistent with what we're all seeing):


Interesting. I did note during a search for CNET that one instance was "no longer available with OnePass" and another via Web Video Hotlist did allow me to establish a wishlist autorecord - so I did that. It added TWO entries to my ToDo list and 24 hours later nothing has been downloaded. Maybe it doesn't fire until the next set of content is posted. Previously, the season pass would start downloading everything that was there - depending on your settings.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I went to the webvideos page on the tivo site. It shows the webvideos but all are listed as not available for the selected box. I tried tivohd, premiere, premier4 and my roamio. Won't let me select them on any box.

It was such a good system. Like season passes for webvideos, played, ff, rew, etc like a tv show. beautiful implementation.

Problem is, the right hand does not know what the left is doing, re, the support replies above. And DID ANYONE KNOW THIS WAS OFFICIALLY GOING AWAY?

Thant is horrible. Didn't even tell the customers.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Having lost my "The Apple Byte HD" as a web download, I went into search for "Apple" and there is a new entry called "The Apple Byte [HD]". When I selected it, it showed a WebVideo Hotlist icon and allowed me to create a Wishlist for it. We'll see what happens when a new one is published next Friday.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

This is all I see on the Web Videos page.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

andyf said:


> Having lost my "The Apple Byte HD" as a web download, I went into search for "Apple" and there is a new entry called "The Apple Byte [HD]". When I selected it, it showed a WebVideo Hotlist icon and allowed me to create a Wishlist for it. We'll see what happens when a new one is published next Friday.


Where did you do the search?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

andyf said:


> Having lost my "The Apple Byte HD" as a web download, I went into search for "Apple" and there is a new entry called "The Apple Byte [HD]". When I selected it, it showed a WebVideo Hotlist icon and allowed me to create a Wishlist for it. We'll see what happens when a new one is published next Friday.


A wishlist wouldn't do any good since that is for recordings only. If it supported OnePass it could work though.


----------



## dschwartz (Sep 16, 2001)

andyf said:


> Having lost my "The Apple Byte HD" as a web download, I went into search for "Apple" and there is a new entry called "The Apple Byte [HD]". When I selected it, it showed a WebVideo Hotlist icon and allowed me to create a Wishlist for it. We'll see what happens when a new one is published next Friday.


Only some of my previously subscribed podcasts appear in the search, and only a few of those show menu items that look like they'd cause downloads.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

dschwartz said:


> Only some of my previously subscribed podcasts appear in the search, and only a few of those show menu items that look like they'd cause downloads.


and don't cause downloads. I also saw in the FAQ on tivo's website that OnePass searching for HotList videos doesn't work (I'd say no API into the HotList except a couple of searche on CNET stuff come back w. the HotList icon, even though nothing is available to download).


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

This is indeed disappointing. I have a TiVo Series 3. I was subscribed to a few video podcasts like Geekbeat TV and wondered why they weren't downloading automatically. I just saw the "Sorry. Video podcasts are no longer available. We thank you for using this service in the past." post on the Broadband Video menu.

It isn't a major deal because I have an Apple TV and can watch them through it. However, it was nice to have the podcasts download automatically so I can watch them like any other TV show I recorded on my TiVo.


----------



## Nethead28 (Feb 27, 2002)

I have been watching tech podcasts for years (customer since 1999) - watched different ones every evening - all cnets - twit - TNT - Apple Byte and many more and it was so convenient for them to show up in my shows everyday - all I can say is WTF TiVo? Why take a great feature away? You are pushing people to different boxes like Roku or Apple TV to watch these - WHY? This is a big step backwards - must have to do with greed somehow - booooo!!!!!:down:


----------



## RonH (Apr 19, 2002)

philhu said:


> Where did you do the search?


On the TiVo itself, from the main menu, I forget the menu item name. Just the regular search you'd do looking for a program by name or actor. For things like CNET you'll see two entries. One that OnePass does not support and the other that HOTLIST thing. You can set an auto-record wishlist search there but after almost 48 hours I've received nothing.


----------



## RonH (Apr 19, 2002)

andyf said:


> Having lost my "The Apple Byte HD" as a web download, I went into search for "Apple" and there is a new entry called "The Apple Byte [HD]". When I selected it, it showed a WebVideo Hotlist icon and allowed me to create a Wishlist for it. We'll see what happens when a new one is published next Friday.


Don't hold your breath! I did the same thing for All CNET HD Videos - an auto-record wishlist. Nothing so far. With season pass, any existing episodes would instantly begin downloading. Not sure how this Hotlist thing will work. They usually begin pushing out allot of new videos Wed/Thu/Fri so maybe we have to wait. Since the nature of the original auto-record wishlist was that it only recorded when the episode "aired".


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Why would they possibly pull out such a featutre that they have had for years, and WITHOUT telling anybody! It really was one of my favorite reasons for habving a tivo.

It is very close to breach of contract to sell a device with a feature and retire the feature without valid notice. The really worse part is the Tivo CSR's were pleading ignorance that the feature was gone until the 29th!!!!

Oh, and BTW, my downloads still show up in download manager. But all you can do is delete them.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

I am not a happy camper, as most.....
The CSRs now know it was taken down at least. Funny thing, is the 'Web video' page on trhe tivo site is still up, but no boxes qualify and my tivo download manager still lists my subscribed videos.

Session with tivo CSR about this:

Niles: Thank you for contacting TiVo, my name is Niles and I would be happy to assist you. Before we begin, can you tell me if you're an existing customer?
Phil Hunt: YES
Niles: In order to verify your identity, can you please provide the following account information?

*address (including city/state/zip)
*phone number

Phil Hunt: xxxxx
Phil Hunt: xxxxxxxxxxx
Phil Hunt: xxxxx
Niles: Thank you for verifying your information Phil. How may I assist you today?
Phil Hunt: i NOTICED THAT WEB VIDEOS STOPPED WORKING ON ALL MY TIVO BOXES
Niles: For podcasts you mean?
Phil Hunt: yes, your web site calls theb web videos
Niles: Correct, we apologize for the confusion with that, but that feature was removed on 3/26/15. 
Phil Hunt: there is still a screen on your web site, 'find shows', web videos
Phil Hunt: why were we not notified a month ago?
Niles: We could still access some streaming options, but the downloads aren't available any longer. We didn't have the official announcement for it one month ago. 
Phil Hunt: i also have a few on my tivo from before, how do i delete them?
Phil Hunt: i bought tivos for years BASED upon this feature
Niles: Those ones downloaded should still playback and delete like normal. 
Phil Hunt: it was a great way to catalog and save internet content
Niles: We have gotten a lot of requests to add that back again. 
Phil Hunt: i mean the sites themselves
Phil Hunt: i have a list of sites that they downloaded from
Phil Hunt: i have had tivos since 1998, and THIS is the straw to break my back....
Phil Hunt: you are forcing people to go to ROKU or other boxes
Phil Hunt: why do that?
Niles: We would still allow for streaming on most options, but we didn't have an official release why it was removed. 
Phil Hunt: between this and forcing folder grouping without telling us, I can no longer recommend tivos to people
Phil Hunt: whats the official reason it was removed?
Niles: We didn't have an official release why it was removed. 
Phil Hunt: that is why i can no longer recommend tivos. You removed 2 KEY features with no reason told as to why they were removed
Niles: We apologize for that dissatisfaction. 
Phil Hunt: you cannot change boxes you sold with a feature list without at least explaining why you are doing it and giving some real notice
Phil Hunt: ok, i wanted to make my voice heard as best as i could
Phil Hunt: are alot of people dissatisfied with this happenning?
Phil Hunt: i assume so
Niles: We are getting a lot of feedback with it, correct. 
Phil Hunt: good
Niles: I can place requests to hopefully get it back as well. 
Phil Hunt: hopefully someone upstairs will notice 
Phil Hunt: not mad at you, just the policies being run here
Phil Hunt: i work for a library
Niles: No worries, I enjoyed podcasts as well on my box.
Phil Hunt: we used the podcast/web video feature in hundreds of schools
Phil Hunt: just so you know the use
Phil Hunt: well a library network
Niles: That would definitely be a much needed feature then. 
Phil Hunt: it was the reason we bought tivos for school systems
Phil Hunt: ok, i will let you go...we are very unhappy
Phil Hunt: i'm sorry for the ranting
Niles: No problem. I can pass that along. The more voices the better for it. 
Niles: Did I take care of all your customer needs in a timely and satisfactory fashion today? And was the customer service reliable and did I accurately and politely work towards resolving your concerns?
Phil Hunt: ok, thank you
Phil Hunt: yes
Niles: You're very welcome and excellent. Thank you for using TiVo Chat and have a great day!
Phil Hunt: bye
Niles has disconnected.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

George Cifranci said:


> However, it was nice to have the podcasts download automatically so I can watch them like any other TV show I recorded on my TiVo.


This!

Not sure how much impact it will have, but here is a link to TiVo's feature request form:

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

First the Amazon download feature is removed and now the webcast video download is removed. Tivo is firing customers.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

shwru980r said:


> First the Amazon download feature is removed and now the webcast video download is removed. Tivo is firing customers.


What Amazon Download feature?


----------



## vascott1 (Jan 8, 2004)

CybrFyre said:


> fr @TivoSupport: OnePass affected a lot of web videos unexpectedly, so it is definitely something we are looking at. (no ETA to fix)


I just got off the phone with Tivo about this. Second call. Seems neither tech knew about it. Funny that. But something you said triggered something. When I searched for one of my shows I did find it and saw it said "OnePass not available for this show" So, I wonder if they are trying to integrate the Download manager functions into OnePass. It would certainly fit with what they are trying to do. Suffice it to say I am just as pissed off as everyone else but there may be a glimmer of hope here..

btw - I have a Tivo HD as well. Don;t watch it much but that does say that the ability to record Video Podcasts has been removed. The odd thing is it then suggests you upgrade to a Roamio to get it back.. So not sure what to think..

Time will tell I guess.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Glad to hear they seem to be getting lots of feedback. Interesting that most of the people using it seem to be Tech podcasts, from what I gather (mainly TWIT and CNet). Which should be an important group not to P/O as the techies will be the ones recommending or not recommending Tivos to non-technies. But regardless, bad press.

The not announcing it going away thing is very very strange, tho, and either someone really dropped the ball and they thought no one would notice or something broke and they said "screw it, we'll just turn it off".


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

I was told today during a call to Tivo support that web downloads are gone and they are not coming back. He tried to push me to Hotlist and I said I was not interested.

The left hand has NO clue what the right hand is doing.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And even if one wanted to use the somewhat odd HotList, its list ain't so hot: no TWiT (This Week in Tech) there.


----------



## ilkevinli (Jan 6, 2001)

Very disappointed !!! It was so convenient to be able to watch the podcast like a regular show and be able to have it start where I left off.


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> And even if one wanted to use the somewhat odd HotList, its list ain't so hot: no TWiT (This Week in Tech) there.


I wonder if Leo Laporte and the CNET folks know what has happened. While they never really pushed the fact that they were available on TiVo, it's clear that a lot of folks were watching that way. Certainly made it easy to skip through the commercials on the TWiT Network. I've started looking at their programs on YouTube but not anywhere are convenient as just seeing them show up. I must have been getting 10 CNET HD videos per day and Hotlist doesn't seem to have the videos in a timely manner.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Bummer, I look forward to my weekly fix of web podcast videos piling up in my ToDo List.


----------



## dschwartz (Sep 16, 2001)

jmbissell said:


> I wonder if Leo Laporte and the CNET folks know what has happened. While they never really pushed the fact that they were available on TiVo, it's clear that a lot of folks were watching that way. Certainly made it easy to skip through the commercials on the TWiT Network. I've started looking at their programs on YouTube but not anywhere are convenient as just seeing them show up. I must have been getting 10 CNET HD videos per day and Hotlist doesn't seem to have the videos in a timely manner.


I did get a response from TWIT about a week ago:



> We're aware that TiVo has changed their system and are currently talking with them about getting our programming back on their system.
> 
> Thanks for watching!
> 
> ...


and CNET:



> Dear CNET Member,
> 
> Thank you for bringing this to our attention. I have forwarded this to the handlers of our CNET Team for review. We appreciate your patience while we investigate this matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the word. At the very least, need to be getting the shows into the HotList.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

This (and the other dup thread) are the first I've heard of this Hotlist thing.. What is it/how can we get "podcasts" there? Can we get the various CNET podcasts there too?

I've said in either this or other threads, I admit that nowadays I usually WATCH my podcasts on my ipad or iphone (so I can watch at 2x), but I still want(ed) my Tivo to keep downloading, since once in a while (esp during the few times they do a TON of first look videos a day, longer than their feed), I miss a few..


----------



## dschwartz (Sep 16, 2001)

mattack said:


> This (and the other dup thread) are the first I've heard of this Hotlist thing.. What is it/how can we get "podcasts" there? Can we get the various CNET podcasts there too?


The "Hotlist" is a ridiculously slow functionality that shows up in the HD menus under "Find TV, Movies, & Videos". Try it - you too can wonder "What were they thinking?"


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

jmbissell said:


> We're aware that TiVo has changed their system and are currently talking with them about getting our programming back on their system.
> 
> Thanks for watching!
> 
> ...


If you watch the last three minutes of the March 25 "This Week in Google (TWIG)", Leo brings up the subject as an aside but didn't really understand the problem. His co-host Jeff Jarvis from CUNY said that if someone could explain it to him, he is good friends with Tivo CEO Tom Rogers and should be able to get something done about it. So if TWIT is now fully aware of the issue, maybe Jeff is working on Rogers right now. (Oh please!)


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

jmbissell said:


> An excellent point about video quality. I was "forced" to watch Windows Weekly on my Roku this week after TiVo pulled web videos. The quality was definitely sub-par even though I have a 60Mbps connection. It looked better on YouTube so that may be my platform of choice going forward. The real loss for me is CNET HD videos. Since these are not usually shows but rather product reviews, car stories, etc. I never knew what all might be there but TiVo downloaded it all and I could easily watch or delete the content. Now I'll have to scroll through all of the latest episodes and stream what I want to watch.
> 
> When I bought my Roku 3 over the holidays,I wondered if I'd use it for much since TiVo's subscription model was so superior. Now I guess I'm glad I have it.


Yes, you use the download podcast as I and I should also add that since I have lost TiVo's download, I THOUGHT I would watch on Roku, etc., but now I've found I've NOT WATCHED a single podcast I used to because it is a time consuming task to switch inputs, wake up the Roku, select the channel (CNET and TWiT), wait for it to load and WADE through all that stuff to pick out what interests me--your compliant exactly! Now, I've found it to be TOO MUCH TROUBLE. I am suprised that I am now at a point when I may never watch the CNET, TwiT or Revision3 podcast ever again. There is NOTHING like having programming WAITING for you already on the HDD for you to just initiate "Play." Hey, that's how a TiVo (and all DVR's) works when recording liner TV!!! OK, I've got plenty of content on the Dish DVR instead of watching the podcasts streaming.

So, the result has been that I no longer see Leo pimp for whoever sponsor, as I no longer watch TWit. What a great model!! I also no longer watch CNET nor Revision3 because it has now become cumbersome--for Me, perhaps not others--to watch these podcasts streaming only.

FWIW, I have no real objection to CNET (TWiT and Revision3 advertise during the podcast and is not objectionable) using advertising pre-roll if they want to monetize their content via TiVo, if that's what it takes to get our podcasts download model back. I appreciate that nothing is really FREE, and advertising is how these podcasts are paid for, so I don't find REASONABLE advertising such as one ad as pre-roll at the least, objectionable. However, I am really afraid that TiVo may have a deal set in a contract with HotList being the main porthole on TiVo for podcasts (YouTube is YouTube so they are a DE-facto porthole for EVERYTHING) and TiVo can't bring back the download podcasts even if they wanted to. Let's hope I'm wrong on that.

So, CNET, TWit, and Revision3 have all lost me as viewers, and there were many times I actually did NOT FF through some of their advertising but chose to sit through it, so the loss for them is more significant.

TiVo, please bring back the downlable podcasts.


----------



## marlond (Dec 23, 2004)

I've been thinking up home-brew solutions to this problem and will post more details when I can get them working but I think it might be possible to build a work-around using PyTivo and some sort of dedicated RSS feed reader. These two apps are supposed to download web video from a YouTube RSS feed.

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/download-youtube-rss-feeds-great-tools-si/

Once you have the videos you should be able to move them over to the Tivo via PyTivo. (The fact that they put the Pi symbol in the name is a enough of a warning keep most people attempting to install PyTivo LOL)

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Configure_pyTivo

I don't have time today to work on this and I'm on a Mac so I'll have to work it all out again on the PC. Still lots of pitfalls. YouTube RSS feed might not exist for every podcast. The downloaded video may need to be transcoded for the Tivo to play it and this all has to be scheduled and run automatically in the background on a PC that is on and connected to the Tivo over a network.

Sigh. Anyone game to tackle this with me?


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

marlond said:


> I've been thinking up home-brew solutions to this problem and will post more details when I can get them working but I think it might be possible to build a work-around using PyTivo and some sort of dedicated RSS feed reader. These two apps are supposed to download web video from a YouTube RSS feed.
> 
> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/download-youtube-rss-feeds-great-tools-si/
> 
> ...


I would not put too much into this. wmcbrine, the pytivo author has stated that pytivo uses the mind servers, and with the stuff turned off, there really isn't much reason they will stay on. That would break all pushes.

But, there is also the thread where tivo has implied that they will enhance push to allow program and series id's in the spring release, so it is all very up in the air right now.


----------



## vlaslow (Feb 3, 2007)

When I purchased my Roamio several months ago, I was really happy to see that besides the usual recording off the air, I could record the video podcasts that I watched on my iPhone. It seems that the significant advantage I gained in time savings is now gone. Hopefully, the folks at Tivo will restore the capability quickly.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Why do I picture Tom Rodgers finding out about the podcast feature for the first time and saying, "Wait! You mean we don't make any money off of this?"...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

vlaslow said:


> When I purchased my Roamio several months ago, I was really happy to see that besides the usual recording off the air, I could record the video podcasts that I watched on my iPhone. It seems that the significant advantage I gained in time savings is now gone. Hopefully, the folks at Tivo will restore the capability quickly.


Contact TiVo so that your opinion is heard!

http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support/apex/ContactTiVoSupport


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

philhu said:


> I would not put too much into this. wmcbrine, the pytivo author has stated that pytivo uses the mind servers, and with the stuff turned off, there really isn't much reason they will stay on. That would break all pushes.
> 
> But, there is also the thread where tivo has implied that they will enhance push to allow program and series id's in the spring release, so it is all very up in the air right now.


The Mind servers and push functionality are also used by TiVo Desktop+, which they're still selling/supporting (sorta  ), so I'm betting that that functionality in pyTivo continues to work (at least until TD+ is completely abandoned).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I wouldn't be at all surprised if the next step planned is to drop all support for HMO and HME which would kill 3rd party applications like pyTivo, kmttg, streambaby, etc. in addition to TD+. TiVo has been neglecting these for many years now and slowly crippling them, so they obviously don't have any intention to refresh them. And there likely won't be any adequate alternative "open" system put in place either. For a while html5/javascript was at least a somewhat viable possible replacement, but they promptly killed off open access to that as well shortly after discovery.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

vlaslow said:


> When I purchased my Roamio several months ago, I was really happy to see that besides the usual recording off the air, I could record the video podcasts that I watched on my iPhone. It seems that the significant advantage I gained in time savings is now gone. Hopefully, the folks at Tivo will restore the capability quickly.


OK, this comment I don't quite understand.. What "time savings" did you have?

Your iPhone can download podcasts regularly (and without any action on your part after setting them up), AND you can watch them faster than realtime.... which is then faster than watching them on the Tivo.

(again, I TOO miss having this on the Tivo, but as I said before, for me, it was mostly a _backup_ in the rare cases when my ipad (where I used to download, not on my iphone) didn't have WiFi for a while, so I missed some eps..)


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

I have pretty much adapted to consuming video podcasts without Tivo, but I still miss Tivo's FF, 30-sec skip & other subtle navigation features I have become used to over many years.

I am hoping someone will discover a backdoor to program RSS URLs to make the podcasts appear magically in NPL 
This way, Tivo won't need to maintain the available shows explicitly in the download manager.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mattack said:


> Your iPhone can download podcasts regularly (and without any action on your part after setting them up), AND you can watch them faster than realtime.... which is then faster than watching them on the Tivo.


And if you use an app like Pocket Casts, you can cast podcasts from your Phone to a Chromecast. I prefer this method because some podcasts are audio podcasts I listen to through my headphones or in my car from the Pocket Casts app. And some I watch on my TV through Chromecast (mostly the video podcasts). Using a single app lets me keep everything in sync so I don't have to manage what I watched and haven't watched yet.


----------



## marlond (Dec 23, 2004)

It looks like YouTube has discontinued support for RSS feeds so it'll be YouTube channels and subscriptions through the YouTube app on Your TiVo only.

Individual webcasts may still have RSS feeds directly from their servers but other than CNet I can't imaging many other shows putting in the effort.

CNet webcast RSS feeds are here:

http://www.cnet.com/cnet-podcasts/


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

marlond said:


> Individual webcasts may still have RSS feeds directly from their servers but other than CNet I can't imaging many other shows putting in the effort.


AFAIK, the biggest customer for video podcast RSS feeds has always been iTunes, not TiVo, so there's no reason to expect them to go away just yet. RSS in general has been suffering for a while now, though, admittedly (dropped from its prominent spot in Firefox, Google Reader shut down, etc.).

I'd worry more (and do worry more) about TiVo's push system being shut down, which would kill any replacement system for web downloads.


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

Count me in as highly disappointed with the loss of downloadable podcasts, Amazon and Youtube Video! 

I used these feature extensively and have left feedback with Tivo!:down:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's a bit ironic...now they've moved to their "One Box" model, yet the only TV I consume aside from regular cable and foreign TV (which was never going to be on my TiVo anyway) is TiVo podcasts. Well, "was." Now that TiVo has moved to One Box, I guess I need a new box?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I think that it is key to keep on letting TiVo know that this dumbing down of the box is not acceptable. Absent TiVo hearing continual complaints and upset, it will assume that this simply is the basic upset that always occurs with a change, or that it otherwise is acceptable enough.

http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support/apex/ContactTiVoSupport


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I forgot that Series 3 hardware had a custom Youtube implementation. Per Google's discontinuance of the old API (not Tivo), this is going away this month too.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

This is really disappointing. For years now on Saturday morning after breakfast I've relaxed in my recliner in front of the tv with a big cup of java and watched all the CNET, TWIT, REV3 podcasts for the week, catching up on the latest tech news and gadget reviews. It's practically a ritual with me. Having them automagically downloaded to my playlist, being able to skip and ff thru the stuff I'm not interested in, just as with regular tv shows, was so great.

This truly sucks.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

If you haven't yet done so, be sure to send those comments to TiVo.

http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support/apex/ContactTiVoSupport


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Received from TiVo today, concerning the discontinuance of Downloads Manager:



> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support! We appreciate your taking the time to provide feedback on the TiVo features and services. We are always happy to hear about the changes you would like to see.
> 
> Web video downloads on the TiVo have been discontinued. We recommend using the Web Video Hotlist application to replace this functionality. Many popular video podcasts are available there. The following article reviews how to use this application and provides answers to some FAQ: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2537
> 
> ...


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

What we need to do is have a boycott of web video hotlist


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, I'm not gonna boycott it...I'm just not going to use it, because it's too much work.

The Download Manager was set it and forget it. And that's how it should be.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tootal2 said:


> What we need to do is have a boycott of web video hotlist


Or better, let TiVo know.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

rob helmerichs said:


> well, i'm not gonna boycott it...i'm just not going to use it, because it's too much work.
> 
> The download manager was set it and forget it. And that's how it should be.


^ +1.


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

Very dissapointed that Tivo dropped my ability to download Twit shows. This change stinks on ice and I let them know it. +1


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Got a response from a Tivo CSR with a link to directly request this feature to be added back. Don't think it will do any good but he did say that there have been a number of complaints about it going away.

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And so, does anyone think (I'm really asking) whether TiVo might actually listen to its users in this area? Or is making the issue known to TiVo (repeatedly) just a waste of time? Yet another "feature suggestion" on the issue left again today.

Has TiVo ever responded in matters like this, in the past?


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> And so, does anyone think (I'm really asking) whether TiVo might actually listen to its users in this area? Or is making the issue known to TiVo (repeatedly) just a waste of time? Yet another "feature suggestion" on the issue left again today.
> 
> Has TiVo ever responded in matters like this, in the past?


My guess is it's a waste of time..

Tivo knew well in advance they were going to do this and they knew they'd get some backsplash.

They will simply weather the storm, lose some subscribers over it and in no time flat it will be forgotten that they even did it...

They obviously don't really care what their customers want as they could not even give notice that they were doing away with it. Push the terminate button, answer a few emails from upset customers and move on.

What's even more troubling is what's next? What features will Tivo decide to turn off next without warning?


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

^^^^^^ I tend to agree with Raqball.

TiVo probably has the stats that show that this is feature is used by a very small minority of people and they decided they can take the hit by dropping it. I still think there should have been an announcement even if there is a small minority that used the old webcasts.

Maybe something happened that was out of their control and they were forced to do this. Maybe the hotlist will provide ad revenue in the future so TiVo is converting to this.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Generic said:


> Maybe something happened that was out of their control and they were forced to do this.


I can't imagine what that would be. The RSS feeds are all run independently, with no coordination between them. There's no common event that would affect them all. And the rest of the system was run in-house by TiVo, AFAICT.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The Series 3 Youtube app is dying in next, but that's Google's doing.

The old games may follow, but really the whole HMO/HME platform is in question.

I mentioned it in another thread but I think Tivo is working on a UI refresh, or at least gutting the ancient code that hasn't been touched in 8 years. With active Amazon and Youtube support dying, there isn't much use left for it. Tivo may be planning to flush it.

Web videos don't have a great solution yet, but games are available in the Opera store, and PLEX may be the future answer to file transfers.


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

Tweet to @tivodesign complaining but no response. Considering the sleight of hand removal, I think it is a fat chance they will bring this back. Hoping I am wrong though. 

Exploring using an RSS feed catcher to download podcasts to a local directory then serving them out with Plex. I have a Roku on the 60 inch and my 24" vizio has it as an app on the tv. If we get Plex as an Opera App, I can then just go back to using the Tivo. 

Tivo should make their hardware a one box stop, but I guess they are too in bed with the cable companies to directly add DLNA, podcasts, etc.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Anyone know of a useful app that can run on a pc to download the podcasts?

I could then use kmttg to place them on the tivo or use pytivo to make them available directly.


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

Is there a way to automate uploading of video files in a podcast folder to a Tivo? I know I can use kmttg to manually do this, but I would like it to monitor a folder. If not, the Plex route seems to work well enough. I never had much use for plex until now, thanks tivo....


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Just submitted my feedback. We'll see what they say.

Depending on the response, I may email Margaret directly.


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

I love the the response I got on my complaint email. They should really have a cut and paste script instead of letting each agent "wing it"

_Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with Podcasts.

This feature has been removed and replaced with highly recommended features and features that are being used more. You can use the web video hot list instead. Central > Find TV, Movies, & Videos > Web Video Hotlist menu.

Sincerely,
Megan
_

FYI @tivodesign ignored me as well.


----------



## RojCowles (Sep 2, 2003)

You could try HME-VLC, http://wmcbrine.com/tivo/hme-vlc-3.6.zip.

I mentioned this in one of the other "web video download gone??" threads as I came across it while looking for a "download latest video from arbitrary RSS feed to PC/Linux server and then push to Tivo" solution.

Not quite as slick as the discontinued Download Manager but worlds better than the borderline unusable (IMHO) Web Video Hotlist. Have to see how long it lasts though as theres some speculation that HME may be on the list for pruning from the Tivo codebase and that would break this, and several other commonly used applications.



filovirus said:


> Is there a way to automate uploading of video files in a podcast folder to a Tivo? I know I can use kmttg to manually do this, but I would like it to monitor a folder. If not, the Plex route seems to work well enough. I never had much use for plex until now, thanks tivo....


----------



## RojCowles (Sep 2, 2003)

Just looked at the Roamio page https://www.tivo.com/shop/roamio#/roamio and the comparison to the Cable DVR doesn't mention Tivo ToGo or being able to watch your local movies on Tivo by transferring them from a PC or server to your Tivo.

Didn't those use to be features that Tivo boasted about back in the day as making Tivo superior to generic cable DVRs or am I totally and willfully mis-remembering while trying to make a point?

Is it just me or has the "Give streams a chance" mantra taken hold at the Tivo mothership with a vengance? I guess that before long Tivo's with local storage will be a thing of the past and Tivos will be just another streaming stick with a nice-ish if dated UI and mild nostalgia value for geeks of a certain age?

Just thinking that removing web video downloads may just be the first, broad, hint of future directions and that Tivo doesn't give a f ... hoot about what the 5% of their most technically savvy and, currently, most ardent fans want from their Tivo experience


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Kingpcgeek said:


> I love the the response I got on my complaint email. They should really have a cut and paste script instead of letting each agent "wing it"
> 
> _Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with Podcasts.
> 
> ...


And what, indeed, are those so-called "highly recommended features and features that are being used more"? LOL.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I think I would have been *SIGNIFICANTLY* less annoyed by this removal if:
1) They announced it AT ALL, especially *FAR IN ADVANCE*
2) WHEN they stopped them, they removed ALL traces of it.

The fact that I can *STILL* (at least as of I think yesterday) search for "CNET Update" or other things like that makes it *seem* like they're still supported.

If they said, 6 months ago, "On April 2, 2015, video podcasts [or whatever they officially call them] will no longer be supported by Tivo. Any you have already will still be playable, but they will not be searchable nor will they download in the future", I would have been annoyed, but PREPARED, by making sure that I had all of them set up with another podcast downloader.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry to put it this cynical way, but heaven forbid that a tech. company (minus a select few, at least sometimes) support and be answerable to its users--you know, the folks that keep the company alive, in the end. 

What I continue to find amazing is, at no point has TiVo even said, We really are sorry about this--the manner of what we did, and what we did itself. Is it afraid of lawsuits (as vs. badwill and bad PR)?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> What I continue to find amazing is, at no point has TiVo even said, We really are sorry about this--the manner of what we did, and what we did itself. Is it afraid of lawsuits (as vs. badwill and bad PR)?


I suspect they just didn't care enough about the tiny percentage of its customers who used this feature to risk confusing the vast majority who probably didn't even know it existed...


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

I am more concerned about what this means for the future of downloads, than, let's say, how they clod-hop over a unique mutually beneficial customer/partnership or how rude they can be whenever it suits them to forget that beneficial partnership. After all, they do it at their own peril. If it wasn't for us being kept happy, cable would dump them like a hot spud and go for the cheapest DVR they could get their hands on.

A couple of questions. 

1. Are they doing it to secure their system from outside risky downloads?

2. Did the cable companies convince them to move down the path of a pure cloud solution that would enable them and our cable buddies to monetize another source for more ad based funding streams that only they would control?

I never met a walled garden that didn't have a meter $$ running on the people trapped inside it.


----------



## beryrinaldo (Sep 13, 2007)

Add my name to the list of loyal users that used to be very happy with the Video Download features and am now very unhappy that they have been removed (and what's left of them crippled) with no notice.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

beryrinaldo said:


> Add my name to the list of loyal users that used to be very happy with the Video Download features and am now very unhappy that they have been removed (and what's left of them crippled) with no notice.


And a link to TiVo to let TiVo know, if not already done:

http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support/apex/ContactTiVoSupport


----------



## beryrinaldo (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, I've tried that as well... but no response from a human has come in the past three days from TiVo (or is it SalesForce.com)?


----------



## RTstratSpring (Feb 11, 2004)

Anybody know if Tivo's offer is comparable? To annoyed with them right now!

Thanks Amazon!!!

_______________:up:
Hello,

As someone who has used the Amazon application on your TiVo Series 3, we want to remind you that the application will no longer be available on your TiVo after April 15, 2015. This means you wont be able to download videos to your TiVo after this date. You can however continue to watch the movies and TV episodes you purchased and downloaded on your TiVo prior to this date by following the instructions below.

**Important - To keep your downloaded videos:

1. Download all purchased videos you want to save to your TiVo by April 15, 2015. After this date, you won't be able to download videos from Amazon on your device.

2. To make sure your downloaded videos remain saved to your device, check the "Keep Until" settings for each one. Use your remote to open TiVo Central, then go to your "Now Playing" list. Select a video, open the "Keep Until" option, and choose "Keep Until I Delete" or specify a date.

If you dont download your purchased videos onto your TiVo Series 3 and check the "Keep Until" date for each, you wont be able to watch them on your device after April 15, 2015.

You can also stream your purchased movies and TV episodes on hundreds of compatible devices including TiVo Roamio, Smart TVs, game consoles, iOS, Android, and Fire devices. For more information about ways to watch, go to: https://www.amazon.com/watchnow

As a TiVo Series 3 customer, you're eligible for $100 off a TiVo Roamio sold by Amazon.com so you can stream Amazon Instant Video.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

beryrinaldo said:


> Yes, I've tried that as well... but no response from a human has come in the past three days from TiVo (or is it SalesForce.com)?


I too only have gotten the initial automated response. It's now been two and a half days.

Though, their automated response says "as quickly as possible" and not 24 hours (I don't recall if the web form said some time).


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

jmbissell said:


> Done here, too. Let's hope that over the next few days people who used this valuable feature notice that their shows aren't being downloaded any longer and complain to TiVo.


That's why I got 2 Rokus instead of another TiVo and promptly them on HDMI 1 and TiVo on HDMI 2.


----------



## beryrinaldo (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I finally got a reply this morning from my support request made on Sunday night. Here's the relevant information:

Unfortunately, the podcast feature is no longer available. We do have a customer feedback page that our engineers look at.
http://advisors.tivo.com/wix9/p2272893819.aspx

As far as the website, we are currently having issues with it that are definitely effecting customers. I do apologize for the inconvenience this is causing. We are working on getting this fixed, but at this time there is no ETA.​
And while I may not be happy with the response, at least they are catching up on responding to support requests. If you want this feature to come back, please make TiVo aware of that by submitting something to their feedback page...I have.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yet another customer feedback left . . . .


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

I left feedback as well. To add insult to injury, I've had a CNET show from November that didn't fully record and can't be deleted. I see it now ever time I go into My Shows.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I miss the TWIT podcasts and other web videos via the Tivo.

This was one of the best features that the Tivo offered over the Comcast X1 box.

I'm hoping they'll bring it back.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## bcurran3 (Apr 21, 2008)

I too have used the podcast downloading for years (CNet, Revision3, etc) and am upset that the feature was taken down.

I have emailed them my complaint as well. 

I will mention it on all forthcoming TiVo Advisory Panel surveys as well.

I REALLY miss this feature!

bcurran3


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Is this issue connected in some way?

Should this mean that web videos should return to Tivo? (pretty please?)

"EFF Busts Podcasting Patent, Invalidating Key Claims at Patent Office
Ruling from USPTO Invalidates All Claims Used to Threaten Podcasters"

https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-busts-podcasting-patent-invalidating-key-claims-patent-office



> "The "podcasting patent" became big news in 2013, when a company called Personal Audio, LLC, began demanding licensing fees from podcasters including comedian Adam Carolla and three major television networks. Personal Audio doesn't do podcasting itself, but instead used its patent to claim infringement and collect payouts from actual creators."


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 18, 2003)

Been wondering where my CNET podcasts were on my Tivo HD. That really sucks! I also much prefer having them automatically downloaded and watching at my leisure like any other TV program.

Does anyone know if the Romio can download podcasts, or does it only support streaming, or will it not handle podcasts at all?

Actually, I'd love to upgrade to a newer device with 4 tuners (I currently have 2 Tivo HDs with lifetime service just so I can have 4 tuners and would love to combine to one box), except they haven't manufactured a box that meets my requirements since the Tivo HD. I need it to be able to record from BOTH ATSC and cable. Not this either/or stuff of the Romio model. And the ATSC model is only the basic model, they don't offer and ATSC model in the more advanced models.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Zaphod said:


> And the ATSC model is only the basic model, they don't offer and ATSC model in the more advanced models.


The "more advanced models" are only that in having built-in streaming or MoCA connection, and more storage, all of which can be added to the "basic" model. And that model is the only one that offers both OTA and cable options, making it much more than "basic," in my mind.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

A very disappointing response fr customer service (not addressing any of the points in my message):

Thank you for contacting*TiVo*Customer Support. Feature suggestions from customers like you are important to us as we develop new features to make the*TiVo*experience even better! We have a special form for you to tell us what features you are most interested in seeing in the future.

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

That's part of the issue. In addition to removing the service, and doing so without any notice or explanation whatsoever, TiVo takes a passive-aggressive, non-informative, anti-consumer attitude in responding to inquiries.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I'd like to be able to watch Leo Laporte and Twit.tv programs via the Tivo. 

I have a Comcast X1 cable box in addition to the Tivo and I tell people that the Tivo is way better, and web videos is a big part of that discussion.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Zaphod said:


> Does anyone know if the Romio can download podcasts, or does it only support streaming, or will it not handle podcasts at all?


You apparently haven't read the thread...


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

watched Leo Leporte on his weekend show - he seemed pretty bewildered and ticked off about this


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

What did he say about the de-development?


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

tvmaster2 said:


> watched Leo Leporte on his weekend show - he seemed pretty bewildered and ticked off about this


I watched Leo's April 12 "This week in Tech" (TWIT) and didn't hear him mention Tivo's permanent removal of pushed video downloads. If this was the show, do you have a timeline mark that I could go to? If it was another show, could you please provide the show and approximate time mark. Thanks.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

humbb said:


> ...could you please provide the show and approximate time mark. Thanks.


Ditto. And another irked TiVo customer has lodged complaints and feature requests at the TiVo website. I want my AppleByte back on my TiVo where it belongs!


----------



## jefsta (Aug 19, 2004)

I am also a very unhappy long time customer. I used this feature for cnet, revision3 and several others for years. I have called support and left feedback on the links others have provided.
:down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down:


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

humbb said:


> do you have a timeline mark that I could go to?


​





On Sunday, Leo gave advice to a caller considering a Slingbox or Roamio at the 16:23 mark, but I didn't hear anything specifically about disdain for the loss of webcasts.

After the call, Leo reads his feedback tweets at the 21:47 mark and mumbles something about TiVo's "Suggestions" feature, then goes on to his Apple Watch segment.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll post it when I find it....maybe it was on Windows Weekly or MacBreak. I tried searching the TWIT site hopping it was in show notes, but nothing came up.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

I remember him talking about Tivo and the loss of downloads. I think it was a few weeks ago on one of the Tech Guy shows. Can't remember if it was Sat or Sun though. 

I believe it was after a call and during a break.. He said he was sending someone an email about a possible workaround..

Sorry that's all I can remember...


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

yeah, I think you're right. the only show that has transcripts that I watch seems to be Windows Weekly, and the word TiVo didn't show up. But yes, it was recently and it was either The Tech Guy or MacBreak Weekly


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

The problem with this 'removal' is it was done half-assed like everything else tivo.

You can go up to the tivo site and the web casts are still there, you can't select them, as there 'are no tivos compatible with this feature'. Got news for you, there are NO tivos now compatible with these features.

So they did the least work to make the feature unfunctional


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

raqball said:


> I remember him talking about Tivo and the loss of downloads. I think it was a few weeks ago on one of the Tech Guy shows. Can't remember if it was Sat or Sun though.
> 
> I believe it was after a call and during a break.. He said he was sending someone an email about a possible workaround..
> 
> Sorry that's all I can remember...


I know Leo mentioned it at the end of TWIG (This Week in Google) on March 25. See my post right after:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10458817#post10458817

I sent an email this week to Twit.tv including links to the relevant TCF threads and asking them to forward to Jeff Jarvis for further action, hopefully.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

It's crap like this from TiVo that makes me glad I built and still maintain my SageTV server. PS - the former/current/former designer/owner just announced it's going open-source.
To the geeky here, I highly recommend SageTV


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

DianaMo said:


> Is this issue connected in some way?
> 
> Should this mean that web videos should return to Tivo? (pretty please?)
> 
> ...


I personally don't think it is related. The podcasts are still there. They are just not available through Tivo. (Unless Tivo was in a state of panic guessing that they would be sued. I see the CNET and NASA podcasts on my iphone now.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

hforman said:


> I personally don't think it is related. The podcasts are still there. They are just not available through Tivo. (Unless Tivo was in a state of panic guessing that they would be sued. I see the CNET and NASA podcasts on my iphone now.


Plus you can still listen to audio podcasts using the old Podcaster app on Tivo.


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

Most of us still have ways to consume podcasts with or without Tivo.

The point we are making is that we want podcasts in NPL along with other recorded programs because that is the most convenient & effective way to access video podcasts.

I can get by with my Nexus & Chromecast, but I will probably get a 3rd party podcast RSS integrated with Tivo upload utility working when I get around to it.

It wasn't cool for Tivo to cut us off without any warning.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Of course, do be sure to let TiVo know directly:

http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support/apex/ContactTiVoSupport


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

yukit said:


> Most of us still have ways to consume podcasts with or without Tivo.
> 
> The point we are making is that we want podcasts in NPL along with other recorded programs because that is the most convenient & effective way to access video podcasts.
> 
> ...


Very agreed! I already expressed my displeasure to Tivo. I really liked having all my stuff in one place and not warning us was something I don't tolerate very well.


----------



## Barren Muffett (Apr 17, 2015)

hforman said:


> Very agreed! I already expressed my displeasure to Tivo. I really liked having all my stuff in one place and not warning us was something I don't tolerate very well.


Agreed. Why are they taking a feature away? They don't think I'm going to sit through the ads do they?


----------



## atotten (Dec 18, 2008)

I just saw this as I went to watch a video on my TiVo. I dont like to use chromecast for youtube as it doesnt utilize my stereo setup, so I have to listen to my tinny TV speakers  PLus I have lifetime subscriptions on all my Tivos, since the first one I bought when they came out... when I signed up for it youtube and podcasts were included in the package. Anybody interested in a class action suit? 
I am certainly unhappy about this. Loyal customer for 15+ years lost, you ********. If it hadnt been for this problem, I might never have looked around at the competitors products ... lots more of them now than 15 years ago. I got comfortable.
Hmmm just saw my sig. I will certainly have to change that.


----------



## atotten (Dec 18, 2008)

point for me is ... I PAID for a service that will no longer be provided as part of my lifetime service. Doesn't that seem wrong to anyone? I really have to find an attorney.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

Everyone needs to contact Tivo and bombard them on social media like Facebook and Twitter.

That's really the only way it will come back and even then I'd say it's a slim chance.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/TiVo
Twitter: https://twitter.com/tivo
Tivo: http://advisors.tivo.com/wix9/p2272893819.aspx

For Facebook and Twitter don't send them private messages. Post about it in the open for all to see..

Maybe someone can start a Change.org petition?

https://www.change.org/


----------



## atotten (Dec 18, 2008)

raqball said:


> Everyone needs to contact Tivo and bombard them on social media like Facebook and Twitter.
> ....Maybe someone can start a Change.org petition?
> 
> https://www.change.org/


I hit all social media. On the Tivo FB page some chipper sales person responds to our dismay by offering to sell you a newer model. 
Isnt change.org for politics?


----------



## atotten (Dec 18, 2008)

On the Tivo FB page, a response to a bitter customer (like myself) says it is youtubes fault: "...On April 20, 2015, we will no longer support the YouTube app on certain device models from 2012 and older, as we upgrade the Data API that these apps are based on."
from article at https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6098135?hl=en


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

atotten said:


> On the Tivo FB page, a response to a bitter customer (like myself) says it is youtubes fault: "...On April 20, 2015, we will no longer support the YouTube app on certain device models from 2012 and older, as we upgrade the Data API that these apps are based on."
> from article at https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6098135?hl=en


But people aren't complaining about YouTube, they're complaining about RSS-sourced video podcasts. No connection.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

nasty podcast response left on Tivo's Facebook page. I didn't see that many


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

atotten said:


> Isnt change.org for politics?


No it's for anything. People use it all the time against companies.


----------



## magnumis (Jan 6, 2005)

Is Tivo offering any promo to get customers to upgrade to the Roamio?


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

magnumis said:


> Is Tivo offering any promo to get customers to upgrade to the Roamio?


Web video downloads are removed from the Roamio as well so upgrading to it won't solve the issue..


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

You can also send an email to the CEO's office.

I doubt he will read or respond to it but someone from his office will.

[email protected]


----------



## Rick313 (Mar 29, 2009)

marlond said:


> I've been thinking up home-brew solutions to this problem and will post more details when I can get them working but I think it might be possible to build a work-around using PyTivo and some sort of dedicated RSS feed reader....Once you have the videos you should be able to move them over to the Tivo via PyTivo....Anyone game to tackle this with me?


I don't have any experience with PyTivo, but I've been using iTunes to download my favorite RSS feeds to my Windows 7 PC and then using TiVo Desktop Plus to transfer the videos to my TiVo Premiere. This works reasonably well except for the fact that iTunes isn't deleting the older episodes from my PC even though I have a limit set.

I've tried a few alternatives to iTunes such as Miro and gPodder for downloading the RSS feeds, but none of them seem to be any better. Does anyone have a suggestion for a good Windows podcatcher other than these?


----------



## atotten (Dec 18, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> But people aren't complaining about YouTube, they're complaining about RSS-sourced video podcasts. No connection.


I'm complaining about the loss of youtube. I used it more than the rss feeds.


----------



## atotten (Dec 18, 2008)

magnumis said:


> Is Tivo offering any promo to get customers to upgrade to the Roamio?


I got this off the FB page, but have no idea whether it is a roamio or other box offer:
"Additionally, if you'd like to continue using YouTube on a TiVo box we do have special upgrade offers for our Series3 customers! Just give us a call at 877-BUY-TIVO (877-289-8486) to go over your options. Thanks for your understanding."


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

atotten said:


> I'm complaining about the loss of youtube. I used it more than the rss feeds.


Oh ok. This is the web video download thread.

The YouTube being removed thread is here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527309&highlight=youtube


----------



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

I just got the message on my Series 3, only Netflix, no Video on Demand. and they suggested I upgrade to a Roamio, which implies that Roamio still has the VoD feature.

From this thread, I see that may not be the case. Are web videos gone on all models now?
(If not, it'll save me the cost of a Roamio and new lifetime sub.)


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

dwarner said:


> I just got the message on my Series 3, only Netflix, no Video on Demand. and they suggested I upgrade to a Roamio, which implies that Roamio still has the VoD feature.
> 
> From this thread, I see that may not be the case. Are web videos gone on all models now?
> (If not, it'll save me the cost of a Roamio and new lifetime sub.)


The Roamio has Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, Yahoo Screen, MLB, YouTube, Hulu Plus, and AOL.

They recently did away with Web Video Downloads. Many used this feature to download Podcast episodes as they became available.. These web videos showed up in search and you could set it to auto download new episodes.


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

raqball said:


> The Roamio has Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, Yahoo Screen, MLB, YouTube, Hulu Plus, and AOL.
> 
> They recently did away with Web Video Downloads. Many used this feature to download Podcast episodes as they became available.. These web videos showed up in search and you could set it to auto download new episodes.


And the letter I got said that Amazon was leaving as of 16 Apr 2015. Now I'm hearing that Yahoo is going to leave as well? All of the free web videos are gone, as well as functionality on the Download Manager (Roamio). No idea how much this will cost Tivo in terms of lost revenue. Makes me wish I didn't have lifetime on all my boxes.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

hforman said:


> And the letter I got said that Amazon was leaving as of 16 Apr 2015. Now I'm hearing that Yahoo is going to leave as well? All of the free web videos are gone, as well as functionality on the Download Manager (Roamio). No idea how much this will cost Tivo in terms of lost revenue. Makes me wish I didn't have lifetime on all my boxes.


Yahoo Screen is new so I doubt it''s going to leave already but who knows.

I've read in a few different places that Hulu Plus has said they will no longer update their Tivo app..


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

raqball said:


> Yahoo Screen is new so I doubt it''s going to leave already but who knows.
> 
> I've read in a few different places that Hulu Plus has said they will no longer update their Tivo app..


Yes, I know. You have all of the services up on the "Video Provider" section on the Roamio. The NEW item for me, was the addition of Amazon PRIME. Not the old Amazon, but the addition of the ability to access Prime content. I have not had a chance, since the 16th, to see what is and is not still there. But the situation has become one of unreliability. We used to have Amazon Prime but found we could not access that library on the Tivo (yes, we contacted Amazon). About two weeks before the Prime account was to expire, suddenly, there was support for it. So we talked about getting a new Prime account, and then we got the email that Amazon was going away.

In other words, supposing you got a one-year subscription to Netflix or Hulu and two weeks later those services would be gone. But, judging by this thread, a lot of people are very angry not only because the web video/podcast service is gone, but because there was no notice to anyone that this was going to happen. Many are finding that the hotspot application is not as good or useable as the web video/download manager.

So, we know the web videos are gone, Amazon is supposedly gone, what about the rest?

We just don't know until it happens.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

hforman said:


> And the letter I got said that Amazon was leaving as of 16 Apr 2015. Now I'm hearing that Yahoo is going to leave as well?


Amazon's not going anywhere, only Amazon _downloads_. Amazon _streaming_ remains. No idea what you're talking about with Yahoo.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> Amazon's not going anywhere, only Amazon _downloads_. Amazon _streaming_ remains. No idea what you're talking about with Yahoo.


His signature shows he has an S3 too so I'm guessing he's confusing the information regarding Yahoo and Amazon going away on that platform with his services on his Roamio (where they are not going away).

Scott


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> His signature shows he has an S3 too so I'm guessing he's confusing the information regarding Yahoo and Amazon going away on that platform with his services on his Roamio (where they are not going away).
> 
> Scott


But he does have a point. Tivo removed web video downloads in the middle of the night and without warning so they've shown they can and will do this at any time and with any feature.

Who's to say we all don't wake up tomorrow and find that Netflix (or some other app) is gone?


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

raqball said:


> But he does have a point. Tivo removed web video downloads in the middle of the night and without warning so they've shown they can and will do this at any time and with any feature.
> 
> Who's to say we all don't wake up tomorrow and find that Netflix (or some other app) is gone?


Thanks. And, yes, I may have confused the S3 with the Roamio, so I apologize for that. And someone else had mentioned that the yahoo app was not being updated anymore. Once again, I apologize for any confusion.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

raqball said:


> But he does have a point. Tivo removed web video downloads in the middle of the night and without warning so they've shown they can and will do this at any time and with any feature.
> 
> Who's to say we all don't wake up tomorrow and find that Netflix (or some other app) is gone?


In terms of public relations with its on-going customers, with whom TiVo has a relationship, TiVo bulloxed this entirely. I don't mean to exaggerate by saying that this felt like a burglar had come into my home in the middle of the night and stole something away from me.

And what indeed is to say that TiVo won't repeat this any time it wants, with any part of its service, to suit its own needs (whether intelligently or faultily thought out)? Hey, I know--TiVo strikes a deal with Amazon, as a result of which any Netflix connection/capability gets deleted one night at 2 a.m. . . .


----------



## degobahjunk (Jan 10, 2009)

wmcbrine said:


> Amazon's not going anywhere, only Amazon _downloads_. Amazon _streaming_ remains. No idea what you're talking about with Yahoo.


On our HD, we only have Netflix now. We actually lost the Video On Demand menu option. It was replaced, by simply, a Netflix menu option on the home page. With the exception of Netflix, all Video On Demand: YouTube, Amazon (of any sort), & Video Podcast content disappeared a few hours ago.

Mostly what really bugs me about these features disappearing, is that there was no advance warning. Yes, I've been getting emails to upgrade. I've been getting them for 11 years! I only bother to open them when I'm looking to buy a new device. Had even one email had a subject line that said there would be a big change in our service, I would have read it & been prepared. Terrible lack of communication & customer service.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

degobahjunk said:


> On our HD, we only have Netflix now. We actually lost the Video On Demand menu option. It was replaced, by simply, a Netflix menu option on the home page. With the exception of Netflix, all Video On Demand: YouTube, Amazon (of any sort), & Video Podcast content disappeared a few hours ago.
> 
> Mostly what really bugs me about these features disappearing, is that there was no advance warning. Yes, I've been getting emails to upgrade. I've been getting them for 11 years! I only bother to open them when I'm looking to buy a new device. Had even one email had a subject line that said there would be a big change in our service, I would have read it & been prepared. Terrible lack of communication & customer service.


Just to be clear TiVo did kill pod cast downloads and did it with no warning and I agree that sucks 100%. However Amazon killed Amazon downloads (on everything) and did give some active users warning and a discount for a new Roamio and Google killed Youtube on older TiVos and many other older devices (including their own older Google TV devices) with warning coming via many news outlets.

We still don't know why TiVo did what they did (killed pod cast downloads) as there has been very little communications from TiVoMargret. Make sure you complain directly to TiVo support about that.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

To let TiVo know:

http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support/apex/ContactTiVoSupport


----------



## hforman (Aug 11, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> In terms of public relations with its on-going customers, with whom TiVo has a relationship, TiVo bulloxed this entirely. I don't mean to exaggerate by saying that this felt like a burglar had come into my home in the middle of the night and stole something away from me.
> 
> And what indeed is to say that TiVo won't repeat this any time it wants, with any part of its service, to suit its own needs (whether intelligently or faultily thought out)? Hey, I know--TiVo strikes a deal with Amazon, as a result of which any Netflix connection/capability gets deleted one night at 2 a.m. . . .


I agree, Mike. My apology still stands as it appears that the Amazon services as "Video Providers" still shows both Amazons (regular, Prime). My S3 is temporarily disconnected but, when I click on Amazon on the S2 (Pioneer), it does come up with a message saying that the selection is no longer available). It is correct that the streaming of Amazon on the Roamio is still there and that the downloads of Amazon (on at least my S2) are not.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

hforman said:


> I agree, Mike. My apology still stands as it appears that the Amazon services as "Video Providers" still shows both Amazons (regular, Prime). My S3 is temporarily disconnected but, when I click on Amazon on the S2 (Pioneer), it does come up with a message saying that the selection is no longer available). It is correct that the streaming of Amazon on the Roamio is still there and that the downloads of Amazon (on at least my S2) are not.


Downloads from Amazon where killed on all TiVos - by Amazon. I was not happy about that as my internet used to be too slow to stream, but with recent upgrades my Frontier DLS is now good enough for streaming and Amazon's move to streaming only does work for me - mostly. But TiVos alternative to pod cast down loads sucks or doesn't work at all. I am not sure what is worse what Amazon & YouTube did (remove function for older devices) or what TiVo did remove function on all devices. What is clear is the way TiVo did it is worse, at least Amazon & YouTube made some efforts to tell people what was going to happen. TiVo just stuck it to us without a word.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I see TWIT is now included in the web videos options.

I still preferred the downloads, but this is appreciated.

Bigger print would be appreciated too.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DianaMo said:


> I see TWIT is now included in the web videos options.


Thanks for the news--will have to check this out. Perhaps pressure from the Laporte front?


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

DianaMo said:


> I see TWIT is now included in the web videos options.


Good news! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

Twit now shows up in Web Video Hotlist app. Better than nothing I suppose but I am still not happy that downloads went away. 

You can search for Twit shows now and they show up as long as you have the app enabled. You can then create a Wishlist for them.

The Hotlist app is pretty terrible and clunky though.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

raqball said:


> Twit now shows up in Web Video Hotlist app. Better than nothing I suppose but I am still not happy that downloads went away.
> 
> You can search for Twit shows now and they show up as long as you have the app enabled. You can then create a Wishlist for them.
> 
> The Hotlist app is pretty terrible and clunky though.


Does creating a WishList actually help?


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

DianaMo said:


> I see TWIT is now included in the web videos options.
> 
> I still preferred the downloads, but this is appreciated.
> 
> Bigger print would be appreciated too.


I see that I can search for them in OnePass and get it to play directly into HotList. I'd like to be able to subscribe, though.

And, I only checked TWIG, but it was showing the oldest ep at the top of the list and the most recent at the bottom.


----------



## dbaps (Jul 25, 2007)

My note to Lisa Laporte...

Hi,

Today I turned on my Tivo and saw a nice big TWIT icon in my hotlist. While as they say, "you can never go home again." there are some surpises that I want to share with you.

The Video-HD versions of the shows are all that display on my tv. Yeah! How many times have I complained to myself having to search through all of those icons trying to find just the HD versions of each show to subscribe to for my tv watching. No more....all are front and center.

An "All TWIT.tv Shows" icon. What a huge surprise. They seem to just play one after another. I never had this before. Perhaps it was a season pass but never saw it before on Tivo.

No double commercials. I was very concerned that this was going to happen as I've seen commercials on other shows in the Hotlist. While it does display your sponsors around the icons, its not obtrusive enough to avoid. Thank You, if you had anything to do with this point.

The final surprise is the quality of the picture. I had a good picture before, this seems better.

I will miss the Season passes and the storing of your shows on disk, but at least Tivo now has a solution that doesn't feel like a complete list of concessions.

I've moved on to solutions that allow me to store your shows on my hard drive so I'm not waiting on buffering. But it's nice to know Tivo does have you back on their boxes. 

Thanks again,
Paul



I'm using the Mini so perhaps someone can say if we can now store shows on our Tivo's?


----------



## dschwartz (Sep 16, 2001)

dbaps said:


> My note to Lisa Laporte...
> 
> [...]


What is Lisa Laporte's address? I think she should know what the rest of us think too, lest she believe this is the majority opinion...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, the majority opinion is no doubt "Download manager? What on Earth is a download manager?!?"


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

if it would at least allow a OnePass...


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I appreciate seeing TWIT.TV and other web videos available on the Tivo.

It does take some time to access them...and the text is rather small for your baby boomers eyes to see.

What if you could subscribe to your favorite web video programs and have them show up in your MY SHOWS list?

It would still be a download, but it would be easier to access. Whenever a new show is available, it would show up in your MY SHOWS list, easier to access.

That way, whenever a new episode of Security Now, or This week in Google or whatever I'm subscribed to becomes available, I can tell right away and access it directly.

Is this possible? Just an idea. Feel free to share it.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

DianaMo said:


> I appreciate seeing TWIT.TV and other web videos available on the Tivo.
> 
> Is this possible? Just an idea. Feel free to share it.


Diana,

If you're not afraid to tinker, I am doing exactly this using a collection of existing utilities to do just what you describe:

pyTivo
pyTivo Auto Push
gPodder
pushCast - batch file to call the utilities in-turn
Windows Task Scheduler

Totally hands-off for me. I am current grabbing podcast from the following sources every ~4 hours onto my TiVo:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10491553#post10491553


```
CNET Podcasts:
"Googlicious (HD)"      http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/googlicious/hd.xml
"Next Big Thing (HD)"   http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/next-big-thing/hd.xml
"CNET On Cars (HD)"     http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/cnet-on-cars/hd.xml
"Crave (HD)"            http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/crave/hd.xml
"News (HD)"             http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/cnet-news/hd.xml
"CNET Top 5 (HD)"       http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/cnet-top-5/hd.xml
"First Look (HD)"       http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/first-look/hd.xml
"How to (HD)"           http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/how-to-video/hd.xml
"Cracking Open (HD)"    http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/cracking-open/hd.xml
"CNET Update (HD)"      http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/cnet-update/hd.xml

Misc Podcasts
"GeekBeat Tips          http://revision3.com/geekbeatreviews/feed/MP4-Large
"The Verge on YouTube   http://www.youtube.com/rss/user/theverge/videos.rss
"TEDTalks               http://feeds.feedburner.com/TedtalksHD
"TEDTalks Technology"   http://feeds.feedburner.com/iTunesPodcastTTTechnology
"JaredPolin"            http://www.youtube.com/rss/user/JaredPolin/videos.rss
"davezatz"              http://www.youtube.com/rss/user/davezatz/videos.rss
"The Art of Photography http://s3.amazonaws.com/Public-Broadcast/aop-itunes.xml
"Photography Tips       http://kelbytv.com/photographytnt/video/
```


----------



## BeefJerk (May 6, 2015)

The unannounced change in critical product functionality is unacceptable. Since we haven't gotten anywhere with customer service and/or found a viable workaround, it's time to act.

I encourage everyone, who is unable to download Podcast (Web Video) content into My Shows, to file a formal complaint with the Better Business Bureau: Here's the link:

Google "TiVo BBB Complaints" (sorry...I'm new to the forum and not able to post a direct link)

Historically, the company seems to have addressed customer complaints submitted via the BBB website. I have my fingers crossed that, at the very least, they offer individuals, who file a complaint, the option of downgrading to the previous, fully functional version of the O/S.

[NOTE: PLEASE REPOST WITH DIRECT LINK AND/OR SHARE WITH OTHER TIVO CUSTOMERS, WHO MAY HAVE BEEN AFFECTED. THANKS!]


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

DianaMo said:


> What if you could subscribe to your favorite web video programs and have them show up in your MY SHOWS list?
> 
> It would still be a download, but it would be easier to access. Whenever a new show is available, it would show up in your MY SHOWS list, easier to access.


I like that idea and think maybe it could be a compromise from what we have now.


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

That is exactly what we had before TiVo took away the download manager


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

DianaMo said:


> What if you could subscribe to your favorite web video programs and have them show up in your MY SHOWS list?


Doesn't that sound exactly like the description of why they invented OnePass? .


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

This was the function of Download Manager. The recorded webcasts were in " My Shows" and would automatically record like a One Pass. This has worked for years until recently when they took it away without notice


----------



## BeefJerk (May 6, 2015)

This is the equivalent to bringing in your car for service (i.e. last software update) and getting it back with 3 tires.

From what I understand, by blocking the Web Video (podcast) download functionality, TiVo hopes to increase future ad revenue via their corporate partnership with Hot List.

This company is doomed. They're on a downward spiral and seem to be doing everything they can to get to bankruptcy faster.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Greed. Probably a short term solution to not having cash because their marketing people said this would get them cash.

I still think everyone should complain to the BBB. This is a valid complaint. It is a feature that has been in the product for a decade or more and with no notice, removed and a substitution for an inferior one has taken place.

Tivo is in breach of contract here. They removed a feature people bought the product for.

They have also recently removed functionality for TivoHD and youtube/hulu. Another breach of contract.

If we do not complain, they will do more. Since you must allow your tivo to take upgrades, you fall prey to their whims and therefore I can no longer recommend tivos.

My library systems have cancelled a 500 Roamio6 order for all libraries in the 5 New England states. They were specifically being bought to keep track of webcasts/podcasts/web videos and that no longer works. The order was for approx $250k

Hope it really hits their pocketbook. That is the only way to make them listen.


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

BeefJerk
I agree. The Hot List is a joke. The tech is going backwards to the point that a cable company DVR is becoming the much cheaper option


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

tpm said:


> BeefJerk
> I agree. The Hot List is a joke. The tech is going backwards to the point that a cable company DVR is becoming the much cheaper option


How can TiVo not see that ?


----------



## rhinoj (Apr 15, 2005)

DianaMo said:


> I see TWIT is now included in the web videos options.
> 
> I still preferred the downloads, but this is appreciated.
> 
> Bigger print would be appreciated too.


It is nice to at least have TWIT, but trying to read the captions under the screen shots is a hassle. +1 on the bigger print.


----------



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

Every time I see an ad for a Roamio sale in the Tivo menu, I also notice the useless "Netflix" in place of Video on Demand, and decide to pass on "upgrading".


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I thought Youtube did away with rss subscriptions to a specific user like you mention in this list below. Your post is a couple of months old now, is this still a thing?



markp99 said:


> Diana,
> 
> If you're not afraid to tinker, I am doing exactly this using a collection of existing utilities to do just what you describe:
> 
> ...


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

The worst part is the software on tivo still has tge download manager showing my old web subscriptions and search still finds web subs. Trying to use then, it says cannot add that subscription type

It is bad enough they pulled it all. But they left the software half implemented


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Joe Siegler said:


> I thought Youtube did away with rss subscriptions to a specific user like you mention in this list below. Your post is a couple of months old now, is this still a thing?


Yep, YouTube podcasts still coming via gPodder. A few links seemed to break for a bit, but the ones listed below are working as of today. I did remove a bunch of YouTube feeds because they were just so annoying to me.  Others I have attempted to append to gPodder did not yield any result.


```
<outline text="" title="Googlicious (HD)" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/googlicious/hd.xml"/>
        <outline text="" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/next-big-thing/hd.xml"/>
        <outline text="" title="CNET On Cars (HD)" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/cnet-on-cars/hd.xml"/>
        <outline text="" title="Crave (HD)" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/crave/hd.xml"/>
        <outline text="" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/cnet-news/hd.xml"/>
        <outline text="" title="CNET Top 5 (HD)" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/cnet-top-5/hd.xml"/>
        <outline text="" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/first-look/hd.xml"/>
        <outline text="" title="How to (HD)" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/how-to-video/hd.xml"/>
        <outline text="" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/cracking-open/hd.xml"/>
        <outline text="" title="CNET Update (HD)" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/cnet-update/hd.xml"/>
        <outline text="" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://s3.amazonaws.com/Public-Broadcast/aop-itunes.xml"/>
        <outline text="" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/apple-byte/hd.xml"/>
        <outline text="" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://feed.cnet.com/feed/podcast/car-tech/hd.xml"/>
        <outline text="" title="Photography Tips &amp; Tricks" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://kelbytv.com/photographytnt/feed/"/>
        <outline text="" title="Jared Polin" type="rss" xmlUrl="https://www.youtube.com/user/JaredPolin"/>
        <outline text="" title="The Verge" type="rss" xmlUrl="https://www.youtube.com/user/TheVerge"/>
        <outline text="" title="The Verge - All Posts" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://www.theverge.com/rss/index.xml"/>
        <outline text="" title="The Verge - 90 Seconds" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://www.theverge.com/video/90sotv"/>
        <outline text="" title="The Verge - Reviews" type="rss" xmlUrl="http://www.theverge.com/video/reviews"/>
        <outline text="" title="TechCrunch" type="rss" xmlUrl="https://www.youtube.com/user/techcrunch"/>
        <outline text="" title="Applied Science" type="rss" xmlUrl="https://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333"/>
        <outline text="" title="B and H" type="rss" xmlUrl="https://www.youtube.com/user/BHPhotoVideoProAudio"/>
        <outline text="" title="Android Authority" type="rss" xmlUrl="https://www.youtube.com/user/AndroidAuthority"/>
```
I revised the pushCast batch file recently to v0.5.1:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10558900#post10558900


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

Any way of detailing just how to do this? Is it difficult? If not is it possible to give step by step instructions??
Thanks


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dwarner said:


> Every time I see an ad for a Roamio sale in the Tivo menu, I also notice the useless "Netflix" in place of Video on Demand, and decide to pass on "upgrading".


You must have an S3 or HD like we do, but why do you say Netflix is useless? Still working fine here.

Scott


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

tpm said:


> Any way of detailing just how to do this? Is it difficult? If not is it possible to give step by step instructions??
> Thanks


tpm, have you had any success getting pyTivo working? The other apps/utils are pretty simple to install.

1. pyTivo - http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo

2. gPodder - http://gpodder.org/ - Finding URLs for new RSS content can be hit or miss, but the list posted above are working for me. I can post an actual OPML file, which you can import directly into gPodder

3. pyTivo AutoPush - https://code.google.com/p/pytivo-auto-push/ - using "install as a service" option

4. Windows task scheduler

5. pushCast just ties these together, permitting appropriate toggling to facilitate automatically downloading and pushing podcasts to your TiVo. You really just need to identify the PATHS you used to install the various apps.


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

I think this may be beyond my expertise lol. I'm assuming this is done on the computer and then pushed to the TiVo?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

tpm said:


> I think this may be beyond my expertise lol. I'm assuming this is done on the computer and then pushed to the TiVo?


Yes, exactly. Here's what happens:

1. gPodder looks for new podcast episodes from your list since the last time checked. When new episodes are found, it automatically downloads them to you computer into a specific directory. You can add/remove RSS/podcasts as you like or as you find new ones.

2. Auto Push hangs around in the background looking for new files to arrive in the folder you specify. As new files are detected in these folders, they are pushed to your TiVo by pyTivo.

3. pyTivo does most of the heavy lifting here: establishes the connection between your computer and TiVo, and then converts/sends specified programs to your TiVo. Files can be 'pushed to TiVo' or 'pulled from TiVo'. Can be fully manual or automated/assisted with apps like auto_push.

4. pushCast is just a batch file I wrote that toggles these apps to be sure they are in the correct state (running vs stopped) and runs them in the correct sequence. pushCast also creates the META files that pyTivo uses to push content into FOLDERS on TiVo. You can define which programs go into which folders within pushCast.

5. Windows Task Scheduler just runs pushCast on the schedule you define. For me it's every 4 hours.

So, once everything is setup/configured, it's fully hands-off. New podcasts automatically appear on my TiVo every 4 hours, assembled into several folders I have defined. Works very well for me.


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok thank you
I will work on this or have my son take a look. Sounds promising 
Thanks again


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Joe Siegler said:


> I thought Youtube did away with rss subscriptions to a specific user like you mention in this list below. Your post is a couple of months old now, is this still a thing?


Joe, it turns out, grabbing RSS Feed info from YouTube videos under the new API is quite easy.

See this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=530192


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay, I just upgraded from an HD to a Roamio. I know the Roamio still doesn't have the podcast download capability, but then why does it still have the "Download Manager" menu item and still tell me to find podcasts using the Search? I can even still find them in Search, and select Get this program, and it will still walk me through setting up OnePass Wishlist item for that podcast, but it of course doesn't actually download.

Seems silly to remove the functionality, but not remove the interface for it. Are there other types of "Downloads" that the download manager is still useful for? I also see that there is a brand new update that just came out. Maybe it removes the download manger interface?

I also can find the podcasts I want in the Hotlist and watch them streaming, but that's too much work to do. MAYBE if they provided a way to "Favorite" podcasts so I could at least get to it with a click or two. Then I might be willing to just watch the via streaming.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Yes the latest upgrade kills the download manager and searches no longer return podcasts as part of the results.

It was a great feature, the one part of the tivo that was fulkly integrated, now it is gone with no notice.


----------



## Reggie3636 (Aug 26, 2015)

I am very disappointed that TiVo decided to remove the video podcast functionality. I was a frequent user of this service and I miss it. I don't understand why a brand would remove services that are working, stable and popular. My only guess is they want to look more like the competition and less unique, meanwhile charging me the same amount I was paying before they removed one of the services that made them stand out. 

I know my whining will not cause anyone at TiVo to care, but it makes me feel better. Meanwhile I will begin a search for a more cost effective service rich solution because along with the high price is the planned obsolescence of the equipment if it gets too old before it fails, more and more advertising and the obvious lack of engagement with their user base.

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## tpm (Dec 28, 2007)

My feelings are the same as yours Reggie


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

It makes no sense to any of us. And Tivo is so quiet about it. The removal was bad, as they only pulled half the service at first, leaving the config screens/download manager and web search results in place, which was confusing as hell. worst part was finding a result in search, selecting it for a 'season pass' and having it say 'It was unable to add the request'. Calling a CSR, they were clueless that a change had even occurred. Then this latest software release 'fixed' than by removing the Download manager.

The literature was still touting this video podcast thing months after it was removed. The tivo website even had the 'find web content' functionality that mostly worked, so it took them months to remove it.

There are alot of things broken. It seems for every 3 fixes, there are 2 new breaks. I am not sure they understand what regression testing is or even implement it. It really makes no sense spending so many resources to remove a feature like this.

This is not a way to run a company. Screw over your customers.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I was one that was leading the charge to get the update fixed. At one point they even told me the "real way" to get one added. So I used it a few times. Then they stopped responding to that method. Shortly after that I found out nothing worked.

I've since moved to using Feedly to manage my Youtube subscriptions. But it's not the same. I liked them downloaded to my shows with all the others.

Don't even try and tell me about that other app you have on the boxes for web video. its' total crap. Want them in with my recordings like it's always been.


----------

